# Michael Dunlop enters the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy and takes the lead straight away.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich, 30th July 2014. The BMW Motorrad Race Trophy has a new man at the top again: Michael Dunlop of Northern Ireland has registered to participate in this innovative global racing project and, with the successes he has achieved so far this season, he took the lead in the classification straight away. In total, the number of participants has now grown to 62. Last weekend some of them had the opportunity to collect Race Trophy points as they had races scheduled in their respective championships - and, again, the privateer BMW Motorrad riders celebrated a win and podiums.

*BMW Motorrad Race Trophy: Dunlop enters and leads.*

One of the special characteristics of the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy is the fact that registration is possible over the whole scoring period, and that each participant receives points for all the race events he/she has competed in since the start of the scoring period on 15th February 2014, regardless of the date of registration. As a result, it is still possible for privateer BMW Motorrad riders to join the Race Trophy and to achieve top positions in the rankings.

Just as Michael Dunlop did. The BMW Motorrad rider from Northern Ireland has just registered for the race trophy and catapulted himself to the top of the rankings straight away. The successes he has achieved so far this season at the Isle of Man TT (IOMTT) and in the British Superbike Championship (BSB) were taken into account for the Race Trophy standings. And there have not been just a few successes for Dunlop. In June, Dunlop claimed the historic triple for BMW Motorrad at the legendary Isle of Man TT, winning the Superbike race, the Superstock race and the prestigious Senior TT with his BMW S 1000 RR entered by BMW Motorrad / Hawk Racing. In total, Dunlop has collected 199.38 Race Trophy points so far.

But his rivals in the rankings are on his heels. Second overall in the Race Trophy rankings is Austrian Marco Nekvasil, who races in the SUPERBIKE*IDM series, on 162.50 points. He will have the opportunity to collect further points at the next IDM round in one and a half weeks, on 10th August .

Behind Dunlop and Nekvasil, Canadian Jordan Szoke has climbed back to third place. He races a BMW S 1000 RR in the Canadian Superbike Championship (CSBK), which held its third round of the season last weekend at Mopar (CA). For the third time this season, Szoke secured pole-position in qualifying. In a dramatic race, he came second missing his third win of the year by only 0.1 seconds. So far, Szoke has collected 153.50 Race Trophy points.

*Italian Superbike Championship at Misano.*

It was a successful Saturday for the privateer BMW Motorrad riders in the Italian Superbike Championship (CIV). They contested the fourth race-weekend of the season at Misano (IT). Gianluca Vizziello (IT/Moto x Racing) celebrated his first win of the year in Saturday's first race. It was a one-two for BMW Motorrad riders, as Alessandro Polita (IT/GM Racing) was second. Denni Schiavoni (IT/2R Racing by Antonelli) finished fourth. In the second race on Sunday, Vizziello crossed the line in fifth, Luca Conforti (IT/DMR Racing) was sixth while Polita retired.

*Brazilian Superbike-Championship at Brasilia.*

After a long break, the Brazilian Superbike Championship (BRSBK) resumed last weekend with the third round at Brasilia (BR). In the Moto 1000 GP class, Matthieu Lussiana (FR/Petronas Alex Barros Racing) finished second with his BMW HP4. His team-mates Lucas Barros and Alex Barros (both BR) finished 12th and 14th respectively. In the GP Light class, Lucas Teodoro (BR) finished tenth.

*2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy - Current Standings.*



16. Matthieu Lussiana (FR/BRSBK/99,50), 17. Dominik Vincon (DE/IDM/91,50), 18. Gianluca Vizziello (IT/CIV/90,00), 19. Michael Rutter (GB/IOMTT/BSB/86,00), 20. Leon Bovee (NL/IDM/85,50), 21. Andy Rey (FR/FSBK/82,00), 22. Eeki Kuparinen (FI/CEV/80,00), 23. Federico D'Annunzio (IT/WSTK/78,00), 24. Denni Schiavoni (IT/CIV/68,75), 25. Stefan Nebel (DE/IDM/68,25), 26. Lee Jackson (GB/BSB/67,00), 27. Marc Neumann (DE/IDM/62,25), 28. Janine Davies (ZA/SAM/58,05), 29. Ryuichi Kiyonari (JP/BSB/56,00), 30. Thomas Hainthaler (DE/IDM/53,25), 31. Uwe Gürck (DE/SWC/51,12), 32. Hudson Kennaugh (GB/BSB/51,00), 33. Mark Albrecht (DE/IDM/51,00), 34. Florian Drouin (FR/FSBK/48,00), 35. Jean Foray (FR/FSBK/45,00), 36. Björn Stuppi (DE/EWC/42,35), 37. Hayato Takada (JP/EWC/42,35), 38. Florian Brunet-Lugardon (FR/FSBK/41,00), 39. Jörg Steinhausen (DE/SWC/40,80), 40. Nicolas Pouhair (FR/FSBK/36,00), 41. Daisaku Sakai (JP/MFJ/EWC/34,73), 42. Robert Muresan (RO/WSTK/30,00), 43. Kohji Teramoto (JP/MFJ/EWC/28,96), 44. Lucas Barros (BR/BRSBK/27,00), 45. Sergiy Grygorovych (UA/IDM/25,50), 46. James Westmoreland (GB/BSB/19,50), 47. Camille Hedelin (FR/FSBK/18,00), 48. Lucas Teodoro (BR/BRSBK/18,00), 49. Tim Robinson (CA/CSBK/17,50), 50. Luciano Ribodino (AR/BRSBK/16,50), 51. Alessio Velini (IT/CIV/15,00), 52. Shinya Takeishi (JP/MFJ/EWC/10,73), 53. Patric Muff (CH/BSB/8,00), 54. Imre Toth (HU/WSBK/6,50), 55. David Datzer (DE/IDM/6,00), 56. Rémi Boitel (FR/FSBK/6,00), 57. Martjin Polinder (DK/IDM/3,00), 58. Peter Sebestyen (HU/WSBK/3,00), 59. Filip Altendorfer (DE/EWC/0,00), 59. Florian Bauer (DE/EWC/0,00), 59. Rico Löwe (DE/EWC/0,00), 59. Didier Grams (DE/Macau Grand Prix/0,00)

It is still possible to register for the 2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy on the website www.bmw-motorrad.de/motorsport. The deadline for registrations for the current season is not until 2nd November 2014, entry is free. Regardless of when the registrations are received, each participant will receive points for all the race events he/she has competed in since the start of the scoring period on 15th February 2014. So the ranking can also continuously change as new participants are added.


----------

